# Good news, Ravi!



## Anguille

Nationmedia.com | Daily Nation | NEWS EXTRA | Smoking law finally takes effect today
Smoking law finally takes effect today 

Story by MIKE MWANIKI 
Publication Date: 7/8/2008  
Smokers beware  puffing away in public will be illegal from Tuesday. 






An ashtray. Recent research indicates that seven out of 10 smokers start the habit when they are teenagers. Photo/FILE 
And as if that is not enough, smokers will only be allowed to buy a minimum of 10 cigarettes in a packet whereas retailers will commit an offence if they sell cigarettes to children under the age of 18. 

The order comes into force with the Tobacco Control Act. 

And offenders flouting the sweeping ban will be liable to harsh penalties, including fines ranging from Sh50,000 to Sh3 million and/or imprisonment for a term ranging from six months to three years. 

Restricted places 

The Act, which was passed by Parliament in August last year, aims at protecting the public from the hazardous effects of tobacco and its products, Public Health and Sanitation minister Beth Mugo said Monday.

......
 read more at:
Nationmedia.com | Daily Nation | NEWS EXTRA | Smoking law finally takes effect today


----------



## Ravi

Hopefully they can still tell racist jokes.


----------



## Anguille

Ravi said:


> Hopefully they can still tell racist jokes.



Doil!!


----------



## AllieBaba

Thank goodness all the tobacco growers have already diversified into marijuana and opium.....


----------



## Care4all

AllieBaba said:


> Thank goodness all the tobacco growers have already diversified into marijuana and opium.....



Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha!  

pretty 'good one' allie....  lmao


----------



## Ravi

Yeah, but now marijuana is tied to schizophrenia, what will they do?


----------



## Shogun

This is a prime example why the hard left is just as bad as the hard right.  


But, let AFRICA do what it wants... WE still have a Constitution.


----------



## Shogun




----------



## editec

Smoking is _bad_ for you?

Why wasn't I informed?


----------



## Ravi

We'll never be truly free until the left-wing nuts figure out they can pervert the castle doctrine to kill smokers by shooting them in the back.


----------



## dilloduck

Ravi said:


> We'll never be truly free until the left-wing nuts figure out they can pervert the castle doctrine to kill smokers by shooting them in the back.



That's stupid. They can already steal all their money. Why shoot your cash cow?


----------



## editec

Ravi said:


> We'll never be truly free until the left-wing nuts figure out they can pervert the castle doctrine to kill smokers by shooting them in the back.


 
Seems to me there's no shortage of right wingers also willing to allow the continued demonization of smokers.

I may be wrong about this, of course, but I don't know why anyone thinks that health fascism is merely a left wing characteristic.

Can one of you convinced that this is _just_ a left wing form of fascism explain why you think _only left wingers_ support this prejudice?


----------



## Ravi

editec said:


> Seems to me there's no shortage of right wingers also willing to allow the continued demonization of smokers.
> 
> I may be wrong about this, of course, but I don't know why anyone thinks that health fascism is merely a left wing characteristic.
> 
> Can one of you convinced that this is _just_ a left wing form of fascism explain why you think _only left wingers_ support this prejudice?



You could be right. Maybe I've been brainwashed by the liberal media.


----------



## AllieBaba

Smoking pot is tied to schizophrenia?

Somehow I doubt it. The fact is schizophrenics will medicate themselves. Lots of schizos have drug problems...but the drugs don't cause the schizophrenia, they mask it. Schizos like meth, speed, pot and booze. It makes them feel more normal.

Trust me on this one. I've waded through all sorts of crap with schizophrenics and drug addicts (and people who were both).


----------



## Ravi

UPMC Study Says Marijuana Use Worsens Schizophrenia - Health - redOrbit


----------



## AllieBaba

"Seems to" and "of course" don't exactly quantify this as a really great scientific article.


----------



## Ravi

AllieBaba said:


> "Seems to" and "of course" don't exactly quantify this as a really great scientific article.



True. I said it was linked. Too early to tell if it causes it.


----------



## AllieBaba

It's linked because they like it.
And drugs actually make schizos worse, not better...but they can't tell. It doesn't cause it, though. One of the first thing anyone one who works with addicts considers is whether or not there are underlying mental health issues. There always are.


----------



## Ravi

AllieBaba said:


> It's linked because they like it.
> And drugs actually make schizos worse, not better...but they can't tell. It doesn't cause it, though. One of the first thing anyone one who works with addicts considers is whether or not there are underlying mental health issues. There always are.



Well, you could be right. I do know I have a cousin that's schizophrenic and she wasn't until after years of LSD abuse. That doesn't mean the LSD caused it, but you have to wonder.


----------



## Anguille

editec said:


> Seems to me there's no shortage of right wingers also willing to allow the continued demonization of smokers.
> 
> I may be wrong about this, of course, but I don't know why anyone thinks that health fascism is merely a left wing characteristic.
> 
> Can one of you convinced that this is _just_ a left wing form of fascism explain why you think _only left wingers_ support this prejudice?


 
Now that you mention it, it seems there's no shortage of right wingers and left wingers equally willing to whine that they are being demonised.


----------



## AllieBaba

Ravi said:


> Well, you could be right. I do know I have a cousin that's schizophrenic and she wasn't until after years of LSD abuse. That doesn't mean the LSD caused it, but you have to wonder.



Schizophrenics love LSD.


----------



## Ravi

AllieBaba said:


> Schizophrenics love LSD.



Do they? She started when she was a teen and exhibited no signs before then.


----------



## AllieBaba

Schizophrenics usually begin to suffer symptoms in adolescence.


----------



## Ravi

AllieBaba said:


> Schizophrenics usually begin to suffer symptoms in adolescence.



Well, I'm certainly not going to argue about craziness with a crazy lady.


----------



## Anguille

AllieBaba said:


> Schizophrenics usually begin to suffer symptoms in adolescence.



Lots of mentally ill people on meds smoke. They claim it speeds up getting the meds into the bloodstream.


----------



## AllieBaba

Ravi said:


> Well, I'm certainly not going to argue about craziness with a crazy lady.




It's a tangled web for the drug addicted/mentally ill. Very complicated, chicken or egg thing.


----------



## editec

If marijuana was a significant causation of schizenphrenia, we'd have seen *unbelievably large increases in that disease in the boomer generation compared to the WWII generation.*

There is no such increase in incidence of the disease, folks.

Now before some statisitcally faithful person tells me "But but but, editec, _a researcher did a valid scientifica study, with control groups and everything_ ....bla bla bla" let me explain something to you.

Statistical studies cannot trump studies of the ENTIRE group under review. 

Reality - the boomer generation tested this hypotheis a long long long time ago on themselves without scientific supervision.

The results already exist on both generations in TOTO! 

*There is NO statistically significant difference in schizenphrenia between the generation which never smoked hemp and the generation who smoked more of it than every other generation in history.*


Believe me *no scientific study (*using a control group) *could possible be more scientifically valid that a statistical study which includes the entire set of populations stu**died in both groups.* 

I would not be surprised, however, to learn that hemp causes earlier onset schizo in those who are destined to suffer that disease.

I do wonder if anyone's looked at the data about that?


----------



## Ravi

Good point, Editec. Is it true that there are not more cases of schizophrenia? I thought I'd read somewhere that there were.


----------



## Care4all

damn, so much confusing info, purposely i suppose, on this issue.  i thought i had just heard that pot smoking reduces early onset altzeimers....now it causes schizophrenia????  lol.....  

i saw on the History channel that Hemp was a required crop of all farmers in the early American years....gvt needed it for rope and paper.

our gvt, needs to stop being schitzoid and get their story straight, one way or the other!!!!!!   lol


----------



## ProfessorG2

I guess Michael Phelps isn't all what he seems!​


----------



## Shogun

News Article is not available.
Search RedOrbit, enter a keyword »


----------

